# My hard earned new toy!!!!



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

2012 Hoyt Carbon Element RKT


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

that is a beautiful piece of equipment. You did good. I love mine


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice ride man!!!!!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

man that looks sweet. congrats


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Dang, after looking at all those crooked pictures, my neck feels like the riser on your bow. LOL.

NICE.


----------

